# Più convinto che persuaso



## Nephelai

Buongiorno Ragazzi! 

Oggi, dopo parecchio tempo, mi è tornata in mente un'espressione che ho sentito usare molto spesso nella mia zona d'origine: 


> "Esser più convinto che persuaso"



Per la mia esperienza, viene in genere usata nei casi in cui ci si trova a fare qualcosa senza però esserne appieno convinti, rimanendo quindi con un certo grado d'incertezza. Es. "Più convinto che persuaso, Giovanni ha seguito il consiglio di Lidia". 

Ho cercato su Google, ma ho notato che l'espressione rimanda pochissimi risultati  
Molti più risultati ottiene, ad esempio, "più confuso che persuaso", che io personalmente non ho mai usato né sentito usare, anche se -a orecchio- suona più "sensata" della versione che conoscevo io. Parlo di "sensatezza" perché, pur avendo sempre usato "più convinto che persuaso", ogni volta mi sono chiesta perché mai la persuasione dovesse ritenersi più _forte_ della convinzione (a tal proposito ho anche letto qui, ma non riesco ancora ad avere una posizione). 

Veniamo al dunque, voi conoscete questa espressione? Si usa dalle vostre parti? O è tipica della mia area geografica? O forse, la versione "vera" è quella con "confuso" e io ho sempre capito fischi per fiaschi?


----------



## francisgranada

Strano, ma per qualche motivo _persuasione _sembra un po più forte (o più "personale") anche a me ... (forse sarà per i differenti significati di _suadere _e _vincere -_ non lo so)

P.S. La propria espressione non l'ho sentita prima, però si capisce subito. Mi chiedo se "Più persuaso che convinto" avrebbe lo stesso senso o no?


----------



## Sempervirens

Ragazzi, riguardo al modo di dire 'Sono più convinto che persuaso' ho trovato questo sito che ne parla, cioè parla dei due verbi:

http://www.etimo.it/?term=convincere
http://www.etimo.it/?term=persuadere

Saluti


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Nephelai e Semper. A proposito, visto che non sono madrelingua: nonostante l'etimologia, per un italiano "odierno" i verbi _convincere _e _persuadere _sono sinonimi "perfetti", cioè intercambiabili oppure qualche differenza/sfumatura ci si sente? 

Mi pare che il verbo _convincere _sia utilizzato molto di più rispetto a _persuadere_, almeno nel linguaggio parlato. E' così?


----------



## Nephelai

Grazie mille sempervirens! 
In effetti il dizionario etimologico da come più "forte" il verbo persuadere e risolve quindi anche i miei dubbi rispetto alla gerarchia dei due verbi e alla "sensatezza" del detto, che credo sia peraltro parecchio datato (diciamo che di sicuro mia nonna lo usava e le sue amiche pure )!



francisgranada said:


> Mi pare che il verbo _convincere _sia utilizzato molto di più rispetto a _persuadere_, almeno nel linguaggio parlato. E' così?



Ciao francis! 
In linea generale direi che, oggigiorno, _convincere_ e _persuadere_ possono essere considerati sinonimi perfetti e confermo anche che _persuadere_ è meno usato nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni.. forse è più facile incontrarlo nello scritto, o almeno questa è la mia esperienza personale 

Tra l'alto mi pare di capire che questa espressione la conosco solo io


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Nephelai! Bisogna riconoscere però che se i due verbi fossero perfetti sinonimi allora l'espressione da te citata non avrebbe alcun senso. Secondo me invece è la differenza dei due verbi che mantiene in vigore il senso del messaggio. 

Saluti


----------



## Nephelai

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, Nephelai! Bisogna riconoscere però che se i due verbi fossero perfetti sinonimi allora l'espressione da te citata non avrebbe alcun senso.  Mantiene il senso del messaggio proprio per la differenza dei due verbi.



Nono (=no, no), io non te ne voglio e anzi ti ringrazio per il punto di vista che esponi.. anche perché ha dato un senso a questa espressione che da sempre  m'ha provocato la comparsa di grossi punti di domanda sopra la testa  la mia mente non sarebbe mai arrivata tanto in profondità sul diverso uso dei due termini come invece hai fatto tu coi tuoi esempi  
In realtà, la distinzione che fai sull'uso dei termini mi piace e non nego che abbia un senso, il punto è che... sono
 così abituata a usare _convincere_ e _persuadere_ allo stesso modo, che "alla prova su strada" non so se mi verrebbe così spontaneo pensare a quale dei due sia più opportuno usare  Senza contare che, non so se sia una mia impressione, ma credo che la maggior parte delle persone usi i due termini come interscambiabili e anzi non si sia mai interrogata sulla loro sottile differenza


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Nephelai 
 Scusami, non volermene, ma devo farti alcuni appunti.





Nephelai said:


> [...] Per la mia esperienza, viene in genere usata nei casi in cui ci si trova a fare qualcosa senza però esserne appieno convinti, rimanendo quindi con un certo grado d'incertezza. Es. "Più convinto che persuaso, Giovanni ha seguito il consiglio di Lidia".[...]


E' l'esatto contrario. L'esempio in questo caso sarebbe dovuto essere questo: "Più persuaso che convinto, Giovanni ha seguito il consiglio di Lidia".





> [...] Parlo di "sensatezza" perché, pur avendo sempre usato "più convinto che persuaso", ogni volta mi sono chiesta perché mai la persuasione dovesse ritenersi più _forte_ della convinzione (a tal proposito ho anche letto qui, ma non riesco ancora ad avere una posizione).


Anche qua, il riferimento alla parola _forte_ avrebbe dovuto essere viceversa. 
 La frase tra parentesi la userò come riferimento per alcune considerazioni più avanti. 


> Grazie mille sempervirens!
> In effetti il dizionario etimologico da come più "forte" il verbo persuadere e risolve quindi anche i miei dubbi rispetto alla gerarchia dei due verbi e alla "sensatezza" del detto, che credo sia peraltro parecchio datato[...]


A questo punto mi vien da chiedere se effettivamente l'hai letto il thread che hai collegato al tuo primo post, visto che ringrazi una persona che ha riportato esattamente gli stessi riferimenti di O-nami del 30/07/2010 alle 16:26 nel post #9.
 Sul "forte" ripeto che non sono d'accordo con la tua valutazione. Del perché sono convinto di questo lo espliciterò in ultimo.





> In linea generale direi che, oggigiorno, _convincere_ e _persuadere_ possono essere considerati sinonimi perfetti e confermo anche che _persuadere_ è meno usato nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni.. forse è più facile incontrarlo nello scritto, o almeno questa è la mia esperienza personale


A parte l'aggettivo 'perfetti' qua sono d'accordo.


> Tra l'alto mi pare di capire che questa espressione la conosco solo io  )


Ti assicuro che non è così. ;-)





> Nono, *io non te ne voglio* e anzi ti ringrazio per il punto di vista che esponi.. anche perché ha dato un senso a questa espressione che da sempre  m'ha provocato la comparsa di grossi punti di domanda sopra la testa ) *la mia mente non sarebbe mai arrivata tanto in profondità sul diverso uso dei due termini come invece hai fatto tu coi tuoi esempi* )
> *In realtà, la distinzione che fai sull'uso dei termini mi piace e non nego che abbia un senso*, [...] non so se sia una mia impressione, ma credo che la maggior parte delle persone usi i due termini come interscambiabili e anzi non si sia mai interrogata sulla loro sottile differenza


'Nono'? e gli altri (le altre) otto??? Ma visto che potrebbe sfociare in polemica dico solo "io non ci casco" (come disse Lorenzo Cherubini in _Vasco_, 1989)  
 Della parte che ho sottolineato è assai difficile capire a cosa tu ti riferisca, forse devo essermi perso qualcosa(???).
 Mi rimane come interrogativo il perché hai deciso di creare una nuova discussione quando avresti potuto meglio integrarla nel thread già esistente del quale eri a conoscenza.
 Là, ove si espone abbastanza bene la differenza tra i due termini, dopo averla letta, affermi di non esser riuscita ad avere una posizione; mentre qui, che non si fa alcunché similmente a ciò che vi è ivi, affermi di esserti persuasa della differenza. (???) Sono alquanto perplesso di questo piuttosto e anzichenò.





> Veniamo al dunque, voi conoscete questa espressione? Si usa dalle vostre parti? O è tipica della mia area geografica? O forse, la versione "vera" è quella con "confuso" e io ho sempre capito fischi per fiaschi?  )


Allora... per ordine: Sì; Raramente; Non lo so; Non credo.

 Per come la vedo io, che ho usato tale espressione in varie circostante, ritengo che sia sufficiente, per farla breve, capire la differenza con un paio di esempi. Se dico:

- Sono *convinto* che la Terra giri intorno al Sole e che esso sorge a est.
* Persuaso* qui non ci sta neanche sotto la spinta di un razzo che va in orbita.

- Sono *persuaso* di quanto mi ha detto Teerex nel thread Tralucano (dei rami/tralucano alberi).
*Convinto* qui non riesco proprio a inserirlo, poiché io sono convinto della sua buonafede e conoscenza della materia, ma non del tutto della spiegazione fornitami, sulla quale devo ancora approfondire, per me, alcune sue affermazioni, inglese permettendo.

Infine, se posso inserire un'ultima considerazione generale,_ 'Mi trovo *v*__*into con *delle parole' (convinto) _e '_Delle parole mi sono state dette *per consigliarmi *e rassicurarmi' (persuadere)_.

Ciao
Dragon


----------



## Nephelai

Ciao Dragon 

Non volevo creare flame, stavo solo rispondendo al commento di sempervirens che ora non c'è più, come puoi notare dall'edit 
Il mio tono non era di polemica, né tantomeno voleva in alcun modo esserlo  anzi, ripeto che ringrazio sempervirens per il suo ragionamento (ora non più fruibile e che -per l'appunto- si concludeva con un "non me ne vogliano...", che io ho semplicemente ripreso ). 

Aprendo questo thread NON avevo alcuna intenzione di parlare della differenza che intercorre tra i due termini (tanto che le mie perplessità sull'uso dei due termini erano nulla più che un inciso)... quello che mi interessava sapere -proprio come ho chiesto il calce al mio primo post- era se anche voi 
usate questa espressione e se ne esistono altre versioni analoghe. Prego anzi i moderatori, se lo riterranno opportuno, di spostare i commenti che ritengano superflui in questa sede nell'altro topic già aperto e linkato sopra. 

Da ultimo, poiché scrivi 


> Originariamente inviata da *Nephelai* Per la mia esperienza, viene in genere usata nei casi in cui ci si trova a fare qualcosa senza però esserne appieno convinti, rimanendo quindi con un certo grado d'incertezza. Es. "Più convinto che persuaso, Giovanni ha seguito il consiglio di Lidia".[...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E' l'esatto contrario. L'esempio in questo caso sarebbe dovuto essere questo: "Più persuaso che convinto, Giovanni ha seguito il consiglio di Lidia".
Click to expand...


Allora immagino di averla sempre usata e sentita usare nel modo sbagliato  Che poi non so se si capisse, ma scrivendo "Più convinto che persuaso, Giovanni ha seguito il consiglio di Lidia" intendevo scrivere che alla fine Giovanni sto benedetto consiglio l'ha seguito, anche se non era del tutto convinto (laddove, se fosse stato persuaso, l'avrebbe seguito essendo proprio del tutto convinto, mentre l'ha seguito essendo "solo" convinto ma NON ANCHE appieno persuaso). 
Detto questo, mi rimetto alla clemenza della Corte.
Grazie in ogni caso per il tuo contributo Dragon!

Ps. Si ammetto che il commento di O-nami #9 me l'ero perso  Mi spiace, anche se penso possa capitare quando si leggono thread particolarmente densi di contributi. 
Ammetto che fatto un po' di fatica a capire questo appunto 





> 'Nono'? e gli altri (le altre) otto???


 ma corro ai ripari dicendo che "nono" non voleva essere riferito alla numerazione dei post né va letto come numero ordinale.. era semplicemente un "no, no" scritto in velocità e che mi è scappato data l'ora tarda di postaggio


----------



## dragonseven

Ri-ciao Nephelai 
Vorrei prima di tutto chiarire la situazione.
So benissimo che non avevi (come me del resto) intenti di polemica e di 'flame' e, per inciso, non noto niente dall'edit, se non che il messaggio originale è stato modificato 25 minuti prima del tuo post con motivazione di aver tolto un commento superfluo. Infatti dico nel mio appunto: "forse devo essermi perso qualcosa(???)", che voleva esprimere la mia curiosità nata dopo aver letto quel che hai scritto al post #7.
Io non vedo che richiedi se esistono altre versioni analoghe, ma dato che lo fai ora, ora ti rispondo: poiché le parole sono elementi per comporre concetti, come le lettere compongono le parole, è normale e del tutto naturale che esistono altre versioni. Queste si formano ogni qualvolta qualcuno decida di elucubrare neologismi per veicolare e far intendere al meglio i concetti che vuole esprimere al proprio interlocutore, ascoltatore o lettore che sia.





Nephelai said:


> Allora immagino di averla sempre usata e sentita usare nel modo sbagliato  Che poi non so se si capisse, ma scrivendo "Più convinto che persuaso, Giovanni ha seguito il consiglio di Lidia" intendevo scrivere che alla fine Giovanni sto benedetto consiglio l'ha seguito, anche se non era del tutto convinto (laddove, se fosse stato persuaso, l'avrebbe seguito essendo proprio del tutto convinto, mentre l'ha seguito essendo "solo" convinto ma NON ANCHE appieno persuaso).


Leggendo questa parte ho capito che non hai capito. 
La frase tra virgolette è un'elocuzione che precisa, e lo espongo utilizzando il tuo stesso eloquio, che alla fine Giovanni sto benedetto consiglio l'ha seguito, proprio perché ne era del tutto convinto anziché persuaso (laddove invece la frase fosse stata "più persuaso che convinto", se fosse stato convinto l'avrebbe seguito essendo proprio del tutto convinto, mentre l'ha seguito lo stesso essendo "solo" persuaso ma NON ANCHE appieno convinto).
Per me è un po' difficile, ma spero che per te così ti sia più chiaro.

Se non ti è sufficiente ti riporto anche ciò che scrive etimo.it.
*
Persuadere* non si impone soggiogando con la forza delle prove, ma avvince e piega dolcemente l'animo con il ragionamento. Mentre *convincere* vuol dire ridurre qualcuno con prove o ragioni incrollabili/ indiscutibili/ salde ad ammettere o riconoscere senza alcun dubbio possibile qualunque o qualsiasi cosa.

Per concludere cito 'nono' e il tuo ultimo P.S. Sono contento che li hai modificati (sia 'nono' che soprattutto il P.S. ). La citazione non era a caso poiché le tre parole antecedenti a "io non ci casco" sono "No Vasco no" (intendendo un 'velato' suggerimento, ossia quello di sostituire il nome Vasco con il nome di Sempervirens (ciao)).

@Francis: Ciao  (non ti ho eluso ma era solo per evitare di risultare ancor più prolisso di quanto sono stato che non mi sono rivolto a te) credo che le risposte alle tue domande le puoi ritrovare nei due post che ho scritto, o almeno credo.


----------



## Nephelai

Ciao Dragon!

Non credo sia opportuno continuare la discussione sulla differenza tra i due termini qui  
Grazie ancora della pazienza che hai avuto nell'esporre la tua visione!


----------



## Re della Strada

dragonseven said:


> - Sono *convinto* che la Terra giri intorno al Sole e che esso sorge a est.
> * Persuaso* qui non ci sta neanche sotto la spinta di un razzo che va in orbita.


Questo caso, però, *forse *è un po' particolare: ne sei convinto perché è convinzione comune, una "verità comunemente accettata in un certo gruppo" (comunità di apprendimento, la chiamano i pedagoghi attualmente, se ho ben inteso l'esame di pedagogia che sto preparando XD), verità che è "co-costruita" (sempre stando ai testi che sto leggendo), dunque non vi è un insegnante che sa e gli alunni che imparano: se non vi è "travaso" (secondo la metafora comune della brocca e dei bicchieri) di conoscenza, allora di certo non vi *l'atto *di persuadere o convincere. Intendo dire che dire di essere convinto di una cosa significa che ci credi, non che qualcuno ti abbia fatto crede a ciò, mentre se dici «sono persuaso che questa sia la verità» mi fa venire in mente che tu lo sia "per certe prove ed evidenze", come avrebbe detto Galileo o un suo contemporaneo. *Mi *sembra (*a me*), che dicendo persuadere, in questo caso almeno, si sottintenda che vi siano cose che persuadono («Sono persuaso da certe argomentazioni e dimostrazioni»), mentre dire come hai detto tu, con «sono convinto», si insista meno sull'aspetto delle prove che spingono a sostenere una tesi anziché un'altra. Questa potrebbe essere una differenza tra i due verbi.
Questa è solo la mia opinione, o c'è qualcun altro che ha la mia stessa sensazione a riguardo?


----------



## infinite sadness

A mio avviso l'espressione è un modo di dire per lo più equivalente all'analoga e più nota "più confuso che persuaso".
Nessuna delle due ha un senso logico. Servono solo a sottolineare, in un modo ironico, la condizione di perplessità in cui si trova l'interlocutore.


----------



## Словеса

Ciao,
Io la vedo così: si può persuadere qualch'uno di fare un'azione, oppure convincerlo di accettare qualche idee, che risultano in un'azione anche esse. È naturale che il secondo modo è più mite. Sono fuori strada?


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me sei fuori strada.
Questi modi di dire sono, per così dire, costruiti sull'incongruenza o incoerenza delle relative espressioni. Perciò mi sembra inutile andare a cercare una spiegazione basata sul significato letterale delle singole parole.
Espressioni come "sei più basso che magro" o "più confuso che persuaso" sono dette a scopo ironico o di scherno, per evidenziare uno dei due aggettivi.
A ciò si aggiunga che, presumendo che l'espressione abbia origine siciliana, l'aggettivo "convinto" in Sicilia ha un significato particolare, che si distacca un po' da quello comune.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Condivido il parere di IS.


----------



## Словеса

Grazie per i vostri pareri. Hanno senso.


----------

